# LFTS 11/6



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm up cuz I can't sleep. Will be out this afternoon and can't wait. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Think I will wait a few hours for the monsoon to pass by, no reason to get drenched.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rain supposed to pass through my area before legal shooting light. To be on the safe side though, I will on the ground in a pop up blind this morning watching the rain and temperature fall. Good luck all.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

At camp on Alcona, just starting to sprinkle here.drinking coffee checking every weather report I can


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Checking in from Jackson Co. Decided with all the bucks out moving last night it'd be worth a try this morning. About to head out. Looks like the tail end of the rain is still about to come through. Gonna be a little wet out this morning.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Up having coffee. Raining pretty good in Kent Co but looks like it ends in an hour and a half or so. Going to sneak into a thick cover stand this morning and see what I can catch moving through. Good luck guys.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Will be heading out shortly in isabella county according to the radar the rain has almost past


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Skibum said:


> Up having coffee. Raining pretty good in Kent Co but looks like it ends in an hour and a half or so. Going to sneak into a thick cover stand this morning and see what I can catch moving through. Good luck guys.


Same here...


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

Rain has let off on my drive over to the farm. Gonna be breezy but I think they will be running later this am. Headed out now.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

What does LFTS stand for?


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Checking in from Wexford.. Rain passing thru.. Still pretty warm though.. Good luck n shoot straight..


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> What does LFTS stand for?


Live from the stand


----------



## catfishkelly (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't ever posted on here but do get a lot of good info over the years. I've hunted pretty hard the last 2 days and have not seen much in swartz creek. I will be going out tonight around 2. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll be clock watching today. 8 hrs of torture before my 2 week vacation starts. Good luck to those out there today


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Be safe out there.. Wind blowing pretty hard up here in Wexford..


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodluck guys!


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Just sat through the tail end of the rain. Figured it wouldn't be too bad since it was just a sprinkle. WRONG. Sitting up here with my Jacket drying on the hanger. Solid downpour for 10 minutes. Completely soaked. Got only my t shirt on and my pants(at least they're waterproof). The things we do to kill a deer.....


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Power is out at home. Rain has passed. I'm in stand but to my surprise a tree had fallen next to my stand and I had to clear branches off from the platform. Stand hasn't been damaged and is still safe to use.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

On stand in Montcalm Co. Rain stopped just as I parked the truck. 2 doe families in the yard as I parked. I tried to avoid them as I went back in the woods, but I think they had the same idea and got in front of me as I got dressed, because then I bumped a deer on my way in. Hopefully that's a good sign. Saw two yearling bucks chasing Wednesday night about an hour after shooting light (crossed the road in my headlights).


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

Made it to scottville (mason county) last night. Im going to sit out the morning and spend some time with the in laws. Going out this afternoon. Not real sure on which stand yet.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

CASTA19 said:


> Just settling in in Barry county. Land owner texted to say the last corn field in the county which is adjacent to the property was coming down. I had to come out.


I hunt Barry & there were A LOT of standing corn last night when I left, including the property I hunt! It would be nice if it was gone when I get back tomorrow . Good luck


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Heading out in north central Montcalm county for tonight's hunt then after cruising up 66 to hunt N/W Isabella the rest of the weekend. Good luck everyone


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Got my clothes dry and back in a stand with the Mrs. Hoping for her to get her first deer


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Checking in from ogemaw county, kicked a doe off walking in and had a spike come in 5 minutes after sitting down


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Checking in from Scottville. Hunted this morning and only saw two yearlings. Back out and in a sweet looking spot I've never hunted before. River on 3 sides of me and heavy runways next to my stand (my buddy's stand actually). Good luck everyone and congrats to.those who punched a tag today!


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Our in Kalkaska County since 1. I've been listening to 2 bird hunters berate their dog for an hour. This interspersed with sporadic shots. I guess my hunt's screwed. 

There is always beer.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back at it in Branch county, it's been slow here besides for the coyote sighting, hoping tonight is different , good luck all !
Flight


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Deer taken care of and hung. Back out watching a low spot/river bank with my dad. He's a few hundred yards away. Hoping he gets a crack at the wide 8, tall 9 or nice 10 that I've had on camera out here.

Feels good to finally have one down and have fresh venison for the freezer. Good luck to all and let the arrows fly straight and true.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Hunted until 11:00 then a quick lunch and a couple of chores and back up at 3:00. First sit of the year in the stand we call nosebleed. 20 ft ladder on the edge of about a 5 acre swale. Super close call with a big 8 on the far side of the property. Rerunning it in my head all day trying to think if I could have done anything different. These animals make me nuts.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Been out in tuscola county for a hour and a half nothing yet but squirells hope it picks up.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

TCpat&trout said:


> Our in Kalkaska County since 1. I've been listening to 2 bird hunters berate their dog for an hour. This interspersed with sporadic shots. I guess my hunt's screwed.
> 
> There is always beer.


Bird hunters are great deer drivers.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Little guy came running to the grunt. This cooler weather feels great.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

All settled in Hillsdale. Brought the doe decoy out tonight. One doe just came charging across the field. Nothing behind her. Wind is iffy but it should be a great night!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

12 deer sense 2:30. Hope they come closer all have been 100+ yards out.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

20' from smoking a tank of a buck on the drive out to my lease, then four does feeding in the middle of a field on my walk to my stand, then a red fox traversed an east west field edge twice, then bumped into six toms, just sat down in my blind and here comes the fox again... Now I can start hunting, haha!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Not a single living thing yet in 2 hours. Not a bird, squirrel, deer....nothing.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Up 22 ft in Wexford county(Manton)


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in! Good luck. I took a couple pics of my speckled alder on the way in yesterday. Some of them are getting pretty big (planted 5/15)


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

TCpat&trout said:


> Our in Kalkaska County since 1. I've been listening to 2 bird hunters berate their dog for an hour. This interspersed with sporadic shots. I guess my hunt's screwed.
> 
> There is always beer.


I'm in kalkaska also.2 bird Hunters just went through my set up also. I yelled out to them where I was. I was afraid I was going to shot


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Two does came through individually in the last five minutes


----------

